# Y-A-V ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

67K+ posts on this forum & so many miss the POINT !!! Y do I have a V - the NOSE KNOWs !!! PIKE's training & the 3 before him has all been about that rust colored NOSE - dead bird drills - blind retrieves - big toy find at home - he uses his nose !!!! use orange bumpers because they can not see them - pheasant wings - treats thrown in the field - make them USE what they were bred 4 - OFF LEAD & WORKING is the ESSENCE of the BREED !!!!!!! DOVES & DUCKS he hears & sees birds before me - but after the shot and great marking - the NOSE finds the bird - Y post this ? - you need 2 use the breed 4 what they were bred - do not have 2 hunt 2 do this !!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't hunt my dogs, but one of their favorite games is hide and seek - I hide their toys in random places around the house and they find them. I also love to watch Cash when we are out on a walk and he picks up a scent - it's amazing to watch him as he follows it. He gets so excited and slobbery


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

I have just started HPR training with my 2 v's and even at this very early stage in their training I am amazed to see how naturally they quarter a field! Apart from the training we have a really fun game when out walking - each of my 3 kids hide in long grass or behind a tree and I tell Penny to "go find _____". Whichever child I name, she finds! What a dog!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Really looking forward to joining NAVHDA once my pup is old enough (He was just born a week ago). I am itching to hunt some birds too.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Craz- Pen & Sol - VVelcome 2 the REAL world of a V - out the front door and they need 2 go 2 work !!!!! Love the posts on a Vizz VViz - add in bumper drills - dead bird - big nose ETC - so easy 2 do but then it becomes competition - that is what a well bred V is about - THEY want 2 VVin - Very simple - U do not have 2 make them VVork - they love it !!!!


----------

